# 2009 WPBTCA in Michigan



## keeper (Aug 18, 2009)

This is the link for this show.

2009 WPBTCA Championship Information

Who else wants to go?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

me!!!
lmao


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

UGH i wish i friggin lived IN flint! why is everything in flint!!! so angry!


----------



## keeper (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha.. I live in Grand Rapids. I have to drive at least 2 hours to get there. Where are you coming from? WE could meet and drive up together if you like.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

is anyone going? im like 10 minutes from flint town...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope next year's is closer to me. I can't get to this one.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Not so close to nationals, i really wanted to go but it would be too expensive to do both. I hope to go next year!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

is it always in Michigan or something? Is this thing a big thing?? I have no idea im a n00b!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i have been planing to go for months but my car took a crap on me yesterday


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

No it has also been in other parts of the country MD and CA. Not sure where else they have held it.

I hope to make it out to one eventually.

Please take and post pictures.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

The show was a success!! it was fun, and we got to meet a lot of nice people too. All the dogs did well, and had fun. Here is a link to a page of pics. Some are not close enough, but better than nothing.

EVENT PAGE


----------

